# Vaccinating the senior dog



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

In June LJ will be due for a rabies vaccine, DA2PLPV Booster, and Lyme vaccine.

LJ is 13 years, 3 months old. She has arthritis, EPI, and is hypothyroid. 

What do I agree to vaccinate for? What should I titer for?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I would agree to NOTHING. I also wouldn't bothering doing a titer either.

How often was she vax'd in the past?


----------



## Annikas Mom (Jun 10, 2004)

I agree 100% with Laurie!!


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

I agree, as well. I wouldn't vaccinate her for _anything_ at her age and probably wouldn't bother to titer, either. If it would give you peace of mind, it might be worth the money to titer, but honestly, if she's been vaccinated throughout her life, it's a safe bet to assume that she has a very high level of immunity to everything. 
Not knowing what your local laws are, you might run into trouble with the rabies vaccine. If so, I would go ahead and titer for rabies so you have proof that she doesn't need the vaccine. I would also insist on a letter from my vet, stating that a rabies vaccine at her age could be dangerous.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Per my vet's advice, Chama has not been vaccinated or titered in 5 years. Her last titer was for rabies and her last vaccine was also for rabies and that was 7 years ago. 

There is absolutely no point in vaccinating an older animal as it poses much greater risks to their health than benefits for their health. 

Each year I get a letter from my vet that includes the results of her last titer and also says that she cannot get a rabies vaccine because of her age/health. That has been sufficient to get Chama over the border into Ontario.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Duchess is 12.5, her last rabies was 3 yrs ago. Oxana, same thing (she just turned 11) neither one will be vaccinated again. Hardy is 7, he's due for his 3 yr again, so I will do his one last time.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I agree, NO vaccines are needed.

You can legally decline all but the rabies. (assuming your state requires rabies) My Indy gets a letter waiving her rabies, Max is on the "don't ask, don't tell" plan.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

So do mine, as state allows exemptions if medically necessary. Towards the end with V, I did the don't ask don't tell as he didn't go anywhere at the end.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Quote:She has arthritis, EPI, and is hypothyroid.


Ignoring her age - the above statement is enough reason to NEVER vaccinate her.

On the insert of the vaccine bottle it states that it should only be given to a HEALTHY dog:

The following is the label on the Fort Dodge Lymes vaccine:

http://www.wyeth.com/irj/servlet/prt/por...ocs/LymeVax.pdf


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

I totally agree with Lauri. DO NOT VACCINATE!!!!!


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope I wouldn't vaccinate my old dogs. I actually didn't even do heartworm for the last year of my old St. Bernard's life.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the input. Undoubtedly I will get grief from my regular vet. I'm pretty sure I can get my holistic vet to do a waiver on the rabies.

Lady Jane has been vaccinated like clock work all her life.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

When I first got Indy's waiver letter it was from her holistic vet. Her regular vet was NOT happy.

Oh well.....

Eventually I had to leave her regular vet over this exact issue. About 6 years later he kept at me to have her vaccinate. My biggest fear is that he would vaccinate her without my permission when she was there for something else. How many times have we heard that on the boards?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Lisa, this regular vet is the same vet that gave Steel the Lyme Vaccine even though he had just tested positive for Lyme.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I was wondering about that. You will have to "steel" yourself for the showdown with that vet. Been there, done that, good luck!!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Why do you go to this "regular" vet?
He's not up on protocols if he is giving you grief for not vacinating a sr.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I go to her because she's way better than the last one.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

None of my adults get any more alphabet shots. Tika (9) and Nuck (nearly 7) had their rabies last month. Depending on where we are in three years I am hoping to have a vet that will write a waver letter for them. 

Lakota (12) and Chimo (11) are due in June at the "regular" vet. I am thinking of asking the holistic vet for a waver letter for them. Not sure how that will go over with my "regular" vet. I do not want to piss them off as they are 3 miles away and better equipped for diagnostics but I do not want them having a fit about it either. If the holistic vet agrees with me (he usually does) and the regular vet doesn't I guess I will have an issue with not having a "close" vet.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Well, this is how I approached my vet in Wyoming 1. I brought it up verbally and said I would bring her the vet school's recommended protocols. 2. I brought them & kept telling her staff 3. We didn't vaccinate any more. 

There's enough out there pushing for longer terms between vacs that the vet should come around. I have vets minutes from my house literally just down the street. The vet I use is 20 minutes away. I go to her because she isn't vacination crazy.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i Never vaccinate my older dogs, period! Toby 13 hasn't had any vaccinations in 6-7 years. mainly because he has Pannus, and lyme antibodies. i had it out with my old vet way back when he wanted to stick him with vaccinations knowing he had these issues. even if an older dog didn't have health issues, i still wouldn't. as far as legally having to do rabies, well, i am looking out for the health of my older dogs, so basically as far as the town is concerned they are no longer with me. its not like my dogs are running around loose, and most of the older seniors aren't in any shape to be hiking through the woods, etc. my current vet agrees with me on that.


----------



## hilary bradshaw (Apr 12, 2009)

could you please explain ''titer'' to me , i have never heard this term.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: rory's mumcould you please explain ''titer'' to me , i have never heard this term.


http://www.petplace.com/dogs/vaccine-titer-in-dogs/page1.aspx

http://www.canine-epilepsy-guardian-angels.com/titer_test.htm


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I have nothing to contribute since Janka is not even 2 years old yet, but I just wanted to say I appreciate the input from the owners, especially from those who are seasoned dog-owners/breeders.

I am not a fan of shots either.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

The first time I ever heard about not vaccinating senior pets was from my vet. He told me that once a pet turns 10, he doesn't vaccinate anymore. That was about 6 years ago, I'm surprised there are still vets that push to vaccinate a senior.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oxana is now 11, duchess is 12.5 3 yrs ago they got rabies only, no other boosters. Now I won't even do rabies because of their age.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

My mixed breed, Chloe, will be 12 in July and she hasn't had her vaccinations in at least a year (probably longer). She had numerous health issues in 2008, not limited to a staph infection, so I decided not to have her receive any shots. I took her in to a vet close to my house a few days ago (not my vet's office) for a quick nail trim and their office called my vet to verify that she was too ill to receive shots. (As far as I know, she is not that ill but I would rather her not have shots given her age, etc.) Anyway, the receptionist said that was fine (after verification) and I waited close to 20 minutes in the office. Finally, someone came out and told me that it was their office's policy not to trim nails on dogs that have not had their rabies shot. I explained that the receptionist already cleared it with my vet and she said that it might be my vet's decision (acceptable not to give shots), but it sure wasn't theirs! I had even brought a muzzle, so I really don't know what the big deal was. Anyway, I told the girl that if their office gives vaccines to sick dogs, then I will never go there again for anything!!!

My heart dog with cancer who passed away last month had not had any vaccinations for a couple years either given that I felt that her body had enough to deal with in fighting the cancer.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Aaargh, how ignorant and irresponsible. It's so frustrating that it's so difficult to find a vet that "gets it". I don't know what I'm going to do when my vet retires









I'm sorry for your recent loss


----------



## luvu2 (Jan 13, 2009)

the tough part is when you go in for the heartworm test the staff and vet are so pushy about all the other crap.

Not like they haven't made tons of money on me for medical health issues. My gang were major contributors to the recent expansion.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: ninharThe first time I ever heard about not vaccinating senior pets was from my vet. He told me that once a pet turns 10, he doesn't vaccinate anymore. That was about 6 years ago, I'm surprised there are still vets that push to vaccinate a senior.


The "argument" is that a senior dog has lowered immunity, which increases the need for vaccination.

What that doesn't address is that more shots don't provide more immunity if the dog has already been vaccinated, and if the immune system is already stressed, vaccinating will stress it further.

I just wish they wouldn't resort to all those scare tactics when people come in asking honest questions.


----------

